
The Manual – How to have a number one the easy way (1988) - nvr219
http://freshonthenet.co.uk/the-manual-by-the-klf/
======
bradleybuda
Not sure if this post is a coincidence or not, but this was covered just a few
days ago on the "Omnibus!" podcast (which I would recommend):
[https://www.omnibusproject.com/podcasts/watch-the-k-
foundati...](https://www.omnibusproject.com/podcasts/watch-the-k-foundation-
burn-a-million-quid-entry-1412jm0503.htm)

~~~
nvr219
Total coincidence! Yesterday's post here, "What Makes a Hit", is what reminded
me of the Manual.

Great read for anyone seeking to make the next "killer app".

------
Doctor_Fegg
Bring Me Edelweiss, a novelty number one supposedly written according to these
instructions:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-dyzKKz6sM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-dyzKKz6sM)

And, of course, Doctorin' The Tardis, the number one which formed the basis
for The Manual:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdTELokKfCk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdTELokKfCk)

------
nervousvarun
Another "interesting" story from these guys:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K_Foundation_Burn_a_Million_Qu...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K_Foundation_Burn_a_Million_Quid)

------
LeoPanthera
Knowing a bit more about the KLF helps with the context of this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_KLF](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_KLF)

------
charlesism
Such a fun read. This was my second ever post to HN back in 2013. Always puts
me in a good mood.

It's also amusing to youtube clips from the time they burnt a million British
pounds:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K_Foundation_Burn_a_Million_Qu...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K_Foundation_Burn_a_Million_Quid)

------
nonamenoslogan
Justified.

~~~
plurgid
&& Ancient

~~~
deadmetheny
They like to roam the land.

------
mchahn
That's easy?

~~~
tialaramex
Perhaps most importantly the Manual explains that you won't get fame and
fortune by this route.

Indeed, you almost certainly won't get fame and fortune by any route. Hence
Steve Albini's treatise on a similar subject, often called by its last line:
"Some of your friends are probably already this fucked".

~~~
neilharbinger
[https://www.negativland.com/news/?page_id=17](https://www.negativland.com/news/?page_id=17)

A concise and provocative perspective on the value of understanding and
projecting cash flow and revenue in new enterprise with experienced suppliers.

